# Sticky  Ohio Bait Shop Directory



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Can be accessed by clicking here!

Please reply to this thread with any changes/submissions.​


----------



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

I believe that :

Fish-Ins 1565 E. Dublin Granville Road Columbus 

is no longer in business.

BassDaddy05


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for the heads up. I'll remove it shortly!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i see you missed a shop that i visit alot in logan ohio. right on lake logan called downs bait and tackle not sure on a phone# but they are have everything from fishing tackle to guns and ammo....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Downs--Great place and great people to deal with. I've know them since they opened their store on Lake Logan.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mandas Boating Electronics & Fishing Tackle 947 Portage Lakes Drive Akron (330) 644-6774 

is officially out of business. They just auctioned off everything.


----------



## LGH (Jun 21, 2005)

Big Erns Sporting Goods 1030 South Court Street Circleville (740) 477-8861 

Is now Scotts sporting goods oro Scott's bait's can't remember for sure. I think everything else is the same


----------



## worm queen (Apr 14, 2005)

Can we get the address for our listing corrected please?

Mary's Bait Shop
4741 State Route 207 NE


Mt. Sterling phone number, Washington Court House mailing address. Thanks!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

went out of bidness years ago.


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

Didnt see Todds Sport Shop on St Rt 235 just north of Kiser Lake. That would be St. Paris I guess? Also Gander Mountain in Huber Heights is open now. 

Later,
Brian


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Manda's on Portage Lakes Dr in Akron has reopened with a new owner. Doesn't have a lot of stuff at present but is working on it. Hopes to have boats in the spring. And will possibly have minnows. Right now has worms and some tackle. Stop in say "Hi" to Phil. Tell him Bob sent you.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

rich's hook line sinker in vermilion, ohio
440-967-2750


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Lakeside Carri Out...carries live bait, tackle, ice and of course alcohol and pop. Just north of the cemetery on Rt. 542... also approx. 2 miles north of the east marina. Ph. number is #330-735-3170


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ol' Dads' Outdoor Store
Fishing&hunting supplies
Live bait
206 Market St.
Portsmouth, Ohio 740-353-2051


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for compiling this list, or at least posting it! A huge help. 

Cheshire Market Incorporated
(740) 548-6334 
5094 Cheshire Rd 
Galena, OH 43021


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What about Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle? It's not listed and I cannot find the number.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Mosquito Lake Marina located inside the state park in Cortland 330-637-2075


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Cripple Creek Bait & Tackle
29562 Cadiz-Dennison Road
Dennison, OH 44621
(740)922-0841

This shop is ran by great folks who have been wonderful supporters of this site from its beginning. 

Jim is a man of integrity who will do all he can for you.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I didn't notice Les's Bait and Tacke. 3-4 boat ramps. I know, the public one is down the road, but if I'm staying overnight, I like Les's. Never heard of a break-in there!! 
They are off Bonner Rd which is 1/4 mile west of 224 Causeway over Berlin. Ph # is 330-584-6741 Good people. We hold our annual walleye tournament from work there too.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

You can purchase from a pound to several hundred pounds of live minnows, craws, gamefish fry, up to 12" at Jones Fish Hatchery in Newtown OH.
http://www.jonesfish.com/
Useful resource for stocking existing or new ponds/lakes, they will do studies to determine game fish populations, and what is needed to balance food chain to bring about best/healthiest gamefish populations.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> You can purchase from a pound to several hundred pounds of live minnows, craws, gamefish fry, up to 12" at Jones Fish Hatchery in Newtown OH.
> http://www.jonesfish.com/
> Useful resource for stocking existing or new ponds/lakes, they will do studies to determine game fish populations, and what is needed to balance food chain to bring about best/healthiest gamefish populations.


Man I wish I had a pond, those are some cheap prices.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, I freaked out when they showed me around, big pools loaded with hybrids, LM and SM bass! Some were pretty good size. I asked about buying some for fresh fish dinner, the girl said they "doped" them to keep them from hurting themselves when they transfered them to smaller tubs or for transport, didn't recommend eating them until they'd been in your pond over 6 months. 
Bait minnows can be bought by the pound, I thought about setting up a tub in basement, pound would last a few weeks, ya think? 
LMJeff


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

LT Bait,Tackle & Archery ,Located on 45 Madison St. Glouster OH. 740 767 3679 . They carry fishing and hunting supplies of all kinds . only about 2 miles south of Burr Oak State Park. My uncle ownes the place tell em RiverWader sent ya!


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> Can be accessed by clicking here!​
> Please reply to this thread with any changes/submissions.​


I appreciate the info!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the info.  WB


----------



## b1fcs (Jul 16, 2006)

.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

The link didn't work for me when I clicked on it.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

flypilot33 said:


> The link didn't work for me when I clicked on it.


Same here. Something must be wrong with the server.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have that link saved in "my favorites". It won't work from there either.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

never mind, the url isn't even being recognized by the server. Shakedown what did you do?!?


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Bait shop list will not open.


----------



## rlcokie55 (Jan 31, 2005)

Ruminator said:


> Cripple Creek Bait & Tackle
> 29562 Cadiz-Dennison Road
> Dennison, OH 44621
> (740)922-0841
> ...


i think it's a good place people treat u right


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

I believe that Parkway Bait and Tackle in Middletown is now officially closed. They had really let that place go down hill after Joe (the old owner) died. They could no longer sell beer or fishing/hunting licenses.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry guys!! Didn't realize until I got a few PM's that it didn't transfer over when we upgraded.

Check it now, or here > www.ohiogamefishing.com/baitshops.htm


----------



## Wildwood (Mar 25, 2007)

Can you add us to your directory?

Wildwood Marina
East 174th St. & Lakeshore Blvd.
Cleveland 
(216) 481-5771


Thank You!

www.wildwoodmarina.com


----------



## CincyDave (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks like they are out of business and should be removed from list. Any info/recomendations on bait shops in western Cincinnati would be appreciated. 

Fehrmanns Live Bait & Tackle Shop
3901 Spring Grove Avenue
Cincinnati
(513) 542-1300

Cincinnati Wholesale Bait
3901 Spring Grove Avenue
Cincinnati
(513) 542-1300


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Falls Outdoor Sports, Inc
2719 Front Street
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221

*330-929-9977*


----------



## stosh (Aug 4, 2004)

Add this nice little shop to your list.

Point Pleasant Grocery
1601 US 52
Point Pleasant OH 45153

About 20 miles east of Cincinnati on the river. There is a new roadside rest next door with picnic tables and nice restrooms and even steps down to the river where there is a small place to bank fish. They carry live bait, frozen bait, rods, reels, a decent supply of lures and accessories and the coldest beer in Clermont County. US Grant's birthplace is right across the street and the bridge has 4 civil war cannons on it.


----------



## fishing lady (Apr 25, 2007)

there is another place in Middletown :its BirdSeed's Bait and tackle at 2624 Tytus ave in the middletown paint and glass shopping center their number is 513 422 2429 try them out .
they have a web site too for hours and more 
birdseedbaitandtackle.com 
come May 25 they will be open till midnite on weekends!


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

One light north of the main park entrance for Delaware Reservoir. Not sure on hours but open year round.

Norton Sporting Goods
100 Norton Rd
Waldo, OH 43356

(740) 726-2616


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Need number for Sportsmans one stop Zanesville. The one listed has been disconected.......


Just found out they have gone out of business....


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

http://thenaturalresource.com/

I was given this at the IX center this spring. Some good links.


Outdoor show has gone WAY down hill the last few years.


FireMurph


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

ShakeDown said:


> Can be accessed by clicking here!
> 
> Please reply to this thread with any changes/submissions.​


Hey Shakedown,
It was suggested that I send you this information so you could post it.
Here is a new bait & tackle store in my old hometown that just opened up a few weeks ago.

Sugar Grove Bait & Tackle
253 S. Main St.
Sugar Grove, OH 43155

Jin-N-Pig out...


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

need number to whole sale bait and tackle in springfeild , need leeches BADDD!!! any help would be great.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks fire, it looks like you can add or post comments right on the bottom of the maps on that site. Just select what part of the state, and make your comments. Plus everthing is mapped on google maps. http://www.thenaturalresource.com/fishing/bait_districts.php


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

boonecreek said:


> need number to whole sale bait and tackle in springfeild , need leeches BADDD!!! any help would be great.


its alittle bit of a drive but the last time i checked Anglers in Englewood had water leeches. If you want mud leeches i can get them for you from the creek by my house just send me a pm


----------



## HilliardFisher (May 16, 2007)

Any places around Griggs area that have minnows? All I can find are worms!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

There was a place accross the bridge from Oshay that sold bait but I cant find the name of the place in the phone book, if anything you have fishermans west in New Rome.


----------



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

There is one in Bluffton...
*The Minnow Seine Tackle Supply
105 E Elm St 
Bluffton Ohio 45817
419-722-4680*New to our store...*Gas Powered Strikemaster Auger Rentals and Hand Powered Auger Rental*, Expanding store Early 2008!...LOTS OF ICE FISHING GEAR!!!


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Just thought I'd give an update. Mike's bait is out of business in St. Marys. He is at Indian Lake only, now.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

jeanettes bait n tackle-catabawa ohio
northland hunting and fishing supplies-oak harbor ohio


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Just to let you know. Parma Tackle closed last year. L&D Takle in Lakewood was closed down by the ODW.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

J N J's Harbor Drive Thru
910 S. Main St.
Huron, Ohio 44839 ph. 419 433 4202


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Having a 10 percent off sale on all fishing equipment and this place has a great selection of everything in the fishing department his website doesnt do his store justice here is the website www.buckeyeoutdoors.net


----------



## Fascar Drive Thru (Feb 29, 2008)

Fascar Drive Thru, bait and tackle will be opening in April 08.

Located in Mt. Sterling at 69 S. London St. (ST RT 56 and 62). 

will have live nightcrawlers, mill worms, bass and crappie minnows, various tackle and fishing camping supplies.

Any thing you would like to see please email [email protected]

Stop in and see us!!


----------



## Clyde Fisher (Apr 16, 2004)

The scene at the Hoover Dam in the movie.. "Vegas Vacation"
After "Arney" (The Dam tour guide), gives his dam speech; cousin Eddy asks... "Where can I get some dam bait?"
You gotta admit... It's a classic line!

So... I can't resist using it here!

Where can I get some dam bait?"

 I need 7" Berkley Bungee worms... Blue Flake 

Anyone got them?

PM me... ASAP! I'm starting to get nervous without those little dudes!


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Dockside Bait and Fuel
1204 Broadstreet
Conneaut
440-599-6793

Has minnows when no one else does. If he dont have them no one else will!!!


----------



## RapalaJ-9 (May 12, 2008)

Lake Isabella Bait & Tackle, when I'm on the east side of cincinnati why go anywhere else. They always have what I need.

10174 Loveland-Maderia Road
Cincinnati, Ohio 45140
513-791-1663

Off 275 Exit 52


----------



## Fascar Drive Thru (Feb 29, 2008)

Grand Opening!!
Fascar Drive Thru and Bait Store
69 S. London St
Mt. Sterling, OH 43143
740 869 9217

at the intersection of st rt 207 and 56 behind the firestation and sunoco.

Nightcrawlers, Nitro-crawlers, Softcrawl, chicken liver, shrimp, wax/meal worms, bass/crappie minnows, goldfish, chub, camping supplies, fishing accessories. 


Cold 2 liters/12 packs, ice, snacks, tobacco products, 

Mon-Thru 5-11 Fri 5-12 Sat 7-12 sun 7-10


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Let's not forget one of our sponsors:

Land Big Fish
333 Manchester Rd., 
Akron 330-644-8211.


----------



## BIGGUNS (May 17, 2008)

boonecreek said:


> need number to whole sale bait and tackle in springfeild , need leeches BADDD!!! any help would be great.


THE PLACE IN SPRINGFIELD IS BASS BOSS ...330-628-9147 AN THEY SELL LEACHES BY THE POUND .


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

L & D in lakewood is kaput!


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pat's fishing Supplies in West Salem is closed.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

peon said:


> i see you missed a shop that i visit alot in logan ohio. right on lake logan called downs bait and tackle not sure on a phone# but they have everything from fishing tackle to guns and ammo....


WTF this needs updated!! i posted this over 3 years ago and it hasnt been added?? if someone needs to take control over this being updated i can handle that... i think it needs updated and these *update*replies need deleted... someone needs to step up to the plate as it can help people find new and old bait shops.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

something fishy in delaware is no more norton sporting goods is a top notch bait shop and is about five min north of where something fishy used to be


----------



## crawlers (Feb 13, 2009)

A new bait shop called crawlers is now opening on st rt 14 in deerfield.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I found this site. Seems to have a lot of useful info. http://www.thenaturalresource.com/fishing/bait_districts.php


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Mandas Closed? both numbers i found are diconnected and there website is down?


if so. anyone know the place to get minnows in the greater akron area before mogadore?


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

Stinks bait & tackle store
3259 west 25 st. 
Cleveland, ohio 44109
216-741-1335

New location and the winter and fall hours posted. Hope to see you soon!

Winter hours: Mon-Sat 7am.-6pm. Sun 7am.-4pm. Here all winter


----------



## dilligaf001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Guys I'm thinking of catching minnows and chubs on the weekends with my son. Besides a bait license, what should I know? And is there anyone in the Delta OH area whp will purchase what we catch?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

i have nohing to do with it so he can post his own stuff


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

bobberbucket said:


> hello all just wanted to let you all know longlake bait & tackle is open again under new owners myself and a frend so stop down and see us our hours are kinda funny right now but im there at 6am every day trying to keep it open all day most days and we will have that worked out soon stop in and say hi


yea I was just in, Jerry is the new owner and he seems like a real stand up guy. Lots of good things happening down there. Let me know if you guys will be hosting an kind of tourneys, catfish, crappies, or gills.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

non working number


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

Mosquito Lake State Park Marina & Concession
Inside the state park across from launch. they have gas available to purchase.
you will get the best minnow count, because they dont count there minnows.
http://www.mosquitolakemarina.com 330-637-2075


----------



## HWood (Jan 9, 2009)

Cranberry Creek Marina 
4319 Cleveland Rd. East
Huron, OH 44839
(419) 433-3932
www.cranberrycreekmarina.com

Located about 4 miles east of Huron on Route 6
Ramp, Bait, Tackle
Starcraft Boats
Evinrude Motors

Didn't see it on the list or in the posts so thought I would add it!!!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

With the crappie tourny coming up here is an update on Delaware area shops. 

Norton's Delaware/Waldo 
www.nortonsportinggoods.com
100 Norton Road
Waldo, OH 43356-9005
(740) 726-2616

Obees Deli (minnow counters)
2319 US Highway 23 North
Delaware, OH 43015-9794
(740) 369-0094

Scioto Bait and Grocery
7775 Dublin Road
Powell, OH 43065-7805
(740) 881-4142

Cheshire Market
5094 Cheshire Road
Galena, OH 43021
(740) 548-6334

Alum Creek Bait and Towing
7007 East State Route 37
Sunbury, OH 43074-9550
(740) 548-0343

Should just about do it.

And Somethin's Fishy is still closed (rip) best bait shop there ever was.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

is there in in east liverpool ohio or around there i because i can never get a hold of bait???


----------



## guide20 (Mar 13, 2010)

I was also looking for stuff around there as well.


----------



## baitboy (Apr 17, 2010)

Be advised that Zunk's Bait in Curtice, Ohio is now closed.


----------



## baitboy (Apr 17, 2010)

DICK'S BAIT AND TACKLE
9648 STATE ROUTE 2
CURTICE, OH 43412
(419) 972-4002

Clean, friendly and well stocked baitstore conveniently located on State Route 2, 12 miles East of Toledo. Shiners, Nightcrawlers, Wax Worms and other seasonal bait. Great Deal=100ct. Nightcrawlers in styrofoam bucket w/ice pack for only $13.99 (return the bucket and get a $1.00 discount)!


----------



## lunkerbass (Apr 19, 2010)

*There is a new bait store / thrift store opening in the old post office of Mount Liberty, Ohio. Between Centerburg, and Mount Vernon. Not sure of the name just yet, but a friend of mine is the owner*


----------



## lunkerbass (Apr 19, 2010)

*You know if you are desperate for bait, you can get earth worms and wax worms from Wal-Mart. *


----------



## wayers (Mar 14, 2010)

In case anyone doesnt know,cripple creek baitshop is still open and running @29562 Cadiz-Dennison rd dennison,oh 740 922-0841


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

This site has a pretty decent listing of bait shops along with other details.

http://www.thenaturalresource.com/fishing/bait_districts.php


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

what about d.m.s. bait & tackle 5 min. drive from greenup dam st.rt.827 coalbranch rd. 200 yards from 23


----------



## choman77034 (Aug 21, 2010)

chuckanddeb.com

I've order online from them before. Great service & gear.

Now they have an actual store in Ohio City.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Todds Sport Shop in Rosewood is out of business.


----------



## paxpax2008 (Oct 26, 2010)

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221

They got a new phone number 234-525-1900 and I find that they seem to be the only bait shop in the ara that is open all year long, lots of really cool used stuffed, got some very nice Rappals there for cheap, good bait also, shiners, minnows, night crawlers, waxworms, maggots I think they have creek chubbs too


----------



## Nicholas (Aug 5, 2006)

A&C Bait and Tackle
17487 Rt 224
330-519-6668
Berlin Center just east of the lake Open All Year, 7 Days a Week!


----------



## walleye4803 (Oct 2, 2010)

Stopped at Molnar Outdoor's 9191 Rt 58, Amherst, OH, just south of the turnpike for some live minnows on my way to Findlay State Park. Nice selection of clothes, tackle, and snacks. They carry crayfish in the spring.


----------



## catfishfan69 (Nov 27, 2010)

STAFTS 
8640 N. Dixie Dr.
Dayton, Ohio
Open all year-round
Hours vary Tuesday-Sunday 
Closed Monday
1-937-475-7997

This is the only tackle shop that I know of in the Dayton, Ohio area now that does rod and reel repair. They can fix almost any rod and reel from the reels your grandpa used to the brand new one! They mainly carry used beginner / average fishing gear (90%) and will order new items if you ask them to. They buy sell and trade inexpensive fishing gear. During the season they carry a large array of live bait such as all kinds of worms, minnows, bluegills, bullheads, chubs, and goldfish. In my personal opinion they have the largest selection of fishing gear in the area (for a mom and pop shop). Although used, they are clean and some are very inexpensive. They have hundreds of rods and reels to choose from and a large array of fishing gear. They also do layaway and have gift certificates. All their packs of hooks, sinkers, and swivels are only 75¢ a pack no matter what kind or name brand!!!


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Central Basin Bait and Tackle, 5312 Liberty Ave.,Vermilion,Ohio 44089...
Phone: 440-967-6466

Great tackle shop with a very helpful owner. I highly recommend this.


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

Old Hippy Brand Bass Jigs. E-business in Massillon, Ohio. click http://www.oldhippyjigs.com. American Craftsmanship, Professional Quality.
E-mail: [email protected] . Local Pickup can be arranged. Ph 330-323-2987 M-F 9:00 AM - 4:00 PM


----------



## fathead45 (Feb 18, 2011)

New one to add.

F & S Bait Farm
7880 N. Alcony Conover Rd. Conover OH 45317
(937)216-9001 Call Fred 
Open 7 days a week from 6am to 9pm 
www.fansbaitfarm.com


Closest Bait Shop ton Kiser Lake. They have a newly remodeled bait shop with alot of nice jigs and other needs. Carry waxworms, night crawlers, red worms, goldfish, chubs, shinners, and sometimes leeches. Very friendly and good service.


----------



## Shiner Queen (Mar 19, 2011)

Dicks Bait & Tackle is now Closed and under NEW OWNERS....and is called Reno Beach Bait and Tackle.....New Phone number Is 419-836-Bait...They Have Shiners now....and They are open....

Reno Beach Bait & Tackle
9648 Jerusalem rd. (state Rt 2)
Curtice, Ohio 43412
419-836-Bait (2248)
They are Open Now
at 8am to 8pm
Everyday....:B until warmer weather and than there open at 5am


----------



## jtwinch (Mar 22, 2011)

Hopefully you guys have heard of the On The Way Bait Shop in West Price Hill in Cincinnati by now. Check out the website....baitontheway.com


----------



## LongLakeBait (Aug 25, 2009)

Long Lake Bait and Tackle
855 Portage Lakes Drive 
Akron, Ohio 44319
330-245-6114

Open 7-7 until warmer weather everyday.

Holding Bass Tournaments and Catfish Tournaments.


----------



## balsa b (Oct 19, 2010)

mifflin lakes trading post
54 maine st
mifflin oh 44805
ph 419-368-3956
right next to charles mill lake:B
great selection of live bait and tackle
open 7 days a week call for hours


----------



## tomwaitsfan84 (May 10, 2011)

The Reel Deal Bait and Tackle
702 south Seventh Street
Greenfield, Ohio
At the intersection of state route 138 and 753
Close to Rocky Fork and Paint Creek Lakes


----------



## thesturms2010 (May 12, 2011)

River Lures in Grand Rapids Ohio.....home of the big cats and white bass they have all the stuff you need. They also rent kayaks, canoes, and row boats, they service outboard motors and are a licensed Tahatsu dealer. they have shiners, shad, crawlers, leaf worms, wax worms, chicken liver, frozen shad, shrimp, and crayfish in the summer during the small mouth time. www.riverlures.com is their web site.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

ShakeDown said:


> Can be accessed by clicking here!
> 
> Please reply to this thread with any changes/submissions.​


This list needs edited.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

Portage Lakes Bait and Tackle
354 Portage Lakes Drive
Akron, Ohio 44319

We are a Full Service Bait and Tackle Shop, located on East Reservoir in the Portage Lakes. Open all year. 7 days a week. All types of Live Bait. 330-644-0316


----------



## bcapien (Nov 18, 2004)

If your looking for GREAT carp baits try www.masterbaitz.com. Its a new carp bait company out of Akron Ohio that is the 1st company in the USA to offer organic made baits using the best ingredients available. Plan on hearing a lot about this company over the next few months. We have reveiws coming out really soon and testers all over the USA showing great results. Everything is custom and made within 48 hours of ordering. We also carry great flavors for Catfish and paste baits that will catch not only carp but also catfish. If your in the Akron area contact [email protected] and maybe you can get a free sample to put up against what your using now. Its like night and day with the results .


----------



## zimmerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Have a online store for items with great prices and products for walleye


----------



## zimmerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Found some rig floats for walleye and other fish online you might find interesting to me there really great looking colors and there some colors fish have not even seen before.
Hope I pasted link correctly 
thank you :B

http://store.auctiva.com/zzzz0


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Fisherman's Shack is now out of business (I think) all the windows are papered up and he hasn't been open all season so far.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

American Wilderness Outfitters.
102 North High Street Covington, Ohio
45318
937-570-5879. 
M-F 5:00-9:00. Sat 9:00-6:00. Sun 1:00-6:00


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle (Jan 30, 2009)

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
phone: 234-525-1900
email: [email protected]
web: www.gonefishinbaitandtackle.com

Open all year round

Starting on Nov 1st are winter hours will be:
M-F 8a.m. to 6 p.m.
Sat-Sun 8a.m. to 4p.m.

We carry live bait all year
We also carry all your hunting supplies

PROUD SPONSOR OF O.G.F.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Spillway Party Supply. on caesar creek, obviously close to the spillway. iv only bought live bait from them but i know they have other fishing supplies as well as gas (i'm assuming for boats but i'm not sure)


Spillway Party Supply
7646 Oregonia Road
Waynesville, OH 45068
(513) 897-9334


----------



## Captaindtackleshop (Jan 23, 2013)

Captain D Tackle Shop
akron,Ohio
(234)-788-3983
[email protected]


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ohio Valley Bait and Tackle
Jasper, Ohio
(740)289-3464

Freedom Outdoors
45 Duis Street
Wheelersburg, Ohio 45694
(740)574-5600

A couple of places I frequent that you can add to the list.


----------



## americanprotackle (May 4, 2013)

American Pro Tackle & Archery
8 W. Main Street
Fairborn, Ohio 45324
(937) 668-4382 or (937) 668-2338
Closed Mondays
Tuesday - Saturday 6am-6pm
Sunday 6am-Noon


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

Marks Bait and Tackle, streetsboro, Ohio. Unbelievable amount of cranks and jigs well worth visiting.


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

Queen City Outdoors over 500 rods and reels on display they sell New, and Used equipment and take Trades..reel repair on site ! 
Abu reels, Catfish stuff bass crappie largest floater and hook selection in the area..1451 state route 28 Loveland / Goshen Ohio 45140 --- call 513-444-4268


----------



## Garchery1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Glenn's Archery and Tackle
2 locations 

15685 Mahoning Ave. Lake Milton,Ohio.44412 (330) 538-2425
33094 Baker rd. Guilford Lake , Ohio . 44432. (330) 222-2425


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Good info here, thx.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

someone on here in march posted a new BAIT SHOP was opening mear lake milton can someone help a feller out here on this one


----------



## Garchery1 (Apr 6, 2014)

It's called GLENN'S ARCHERY & TACKLE. It's located at the intersection of 534 & Mahoning ave. 

Live bait :
Small & medium minnows 
Night crawlers 
Maggots 
Wax worms
Dug worms 
Red worms 
Nitro/glo Worms 

Fishing tackle and supplies.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Stopped by Glenns monday morning looking to get some bait to fish with at lake milton no such doings he was closed web page said they do not open till 2 p m hard to go fishing at 7 a m when you cannot get bait till after 2 P M so went to North coast baits to get some bait sign said open 7 days a week 7 A M to 8 P M waited till 7 45 A M no one showed up so having struck out twice in the same morning went to Rons bait shop at West Branch and got some bait and just stayed at west branch hoping to get into some good fishing but the weather did not really co operate to well 

LOOKS TO ME LIKE LAKE MILTON WOULD BE A GREAT PLACE TO OPEN A GOOD BAIT SHOP just my thoughts


----------



## Garchery1 (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

in ref to Glenns I did call the number on the side of the building monday morning just to see what I could find out bout the place. ( AGAIN SORRY I DO NOT LIVE CLOSE ENOUGH TO DO A DRIVE BY JUST TO GET A PHONE NUMBER BEFORE HAND ) I did hear a emergency number advertised on the recording. I am not saying you do not need to take care of business. other than a bait shop ( I DO NOT KNOW WHERE THAT COMMENT CAME FROM ) when I first heard about a new bait shop in the area I was glad as heck cause I am so tired of the non service that comes from north coast. now that I see when your hours are that makes a difference ok. Sorry if you took my comments the wrong way I just say things the way I see them ok


----------



## Garchery1 (Apr 6, 2014)

No offense was just telling you our hours for APRIL and saying the 1-2pm closing was for lunch because we need to eat so you knew incase you came by why from 1-2 it was closed. As for living close and doing a "drive by" the number is posted on the comment I responded to you when you asked about the shop in this post. On here numerous times also. And there is numbers on the website. Sorry you had a crappy Monday, hopefully you still enjoyed your day on the lake Monday on west branch and we hope we can help you sit down the road. 

Our hours will be better starting soon and also though the rest of the summer I will make sure to post them so everyone knows. PThanks for your time.


----------



## Garchery1 (Apr 6, 2014)

^ Help you still down the road


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

hey glenn no problem I knew there was a new shop opening tried to find it here b 4 I left i will drop by


----------



## Garchery1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Here is MAY's hours. 

Monday... Closed 
Tuesday. 9am-6pm 
Wednesday. 9am-6pm
Thursday 8am-7pm
Friday 9am-8pm
Saturday 6am -8pm
Sunday 7am-7pm 

With lunch 1pm-2pm 

Thank you again.


----------



## americanprotackle (May 4, 2013)

American Pro Tackle & Archery
8 W. Main Street 
Fairborn, Ohio 45324
(937) 668-4382 or (937) 668-2338


----------



## americanprotackle (May 4, 2013)

American Pro Tackle & Archery
8 W. Main Street
Fairborn, Ohio 45324

Live bait including nightcrawlers, Glo-Worms, red worms, wax worms. Frozen catfish bait including skipjack (whole and cut), shad(whole and cut), shrimp, and chicken livers. Lots of tackle, rods, reels, and archery equipment.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

L & D Bait & Tackle & Taxidermist 18508 Detroit Avenue Lakewood
has been closed for a few years, I think he got busted for selling stuffed critters that he wasn't supposed to.

I didn't see George Garwell's place on the list ... West River in Lorain a mile East of Beaver / Copper Kettle. George always knows what's going on in Lorain / Vermillion area, good count on minnows ... also sells guns ...


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

ShakeDown said:


> Can be accessed by clicking here!
> 
> Please reply to this thread with any changes/submissions.​


Gotch-Ya Bait & Tackle Shop
5595 US Hewy. 22 NW
Rushville,Oh
740-743-1931
Just a few Miles East of Rushcreek lake on US 22.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

It seems like I read somewhere that Mary Garwells Fishermans Paradise at 4850 West Erie Avenue recently might have had a going out of business sale, maybe in the last couple months here in 2016. You might want to check that out


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm sure that L & D Bait & Tackle & Taxidermist at 18508 Detroit Avenue is gone. I think he got in the jackpot with the state several years ago and had to close up shop.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

T&A Bait and Tackle 
7326 Roswell Rd 
Sherrodsville, OH 44675
339-447-4971

Right on State Route 39 in Sherrodsville. Look for the sign!!


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

americanprotackle said:


> American Pro Tackle & Archery
> 8 W. Main Street
> Fairborn, Ohio 45324
> 
> Live bait including nightcrawlers, Glo-Worms, red worms, wax worms. Frozen catfish bait including skipjack (whole and cut), shad(whole and cut), shrimp, and chicken livers. Lots of tackle, rods, reels, and archery equipment.


Out of biddness...gone but not forgotten.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

ShakeDown said:


> Can be accessed by clicking here!
> 
> Please reply to this thread with any changes/submissions.​


Both places listed in Troy, Ohio have been closed at least one year as of last week.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Line n Hook baitstore.
Wayland Rd
330-676-2983

https://m.facebook.com/LineNHook/

West Branch Reservoir
Bob gives a good minnow count and is a wealth of knowledge concerning WB.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

if your ever around Westville Ohio Stop by Runzo's Outdoor Sports Great selection of Handguns Rifles shotguns and live bait always helpful and very knowledgeable staff if they don't have it they will get it


----------

